# Trail Cam was stolen Howell State Land - Cohoctah Area



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Some ones buddy didn't realize it was a cell cam.. lmfao.. Busted


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

jr28schalm said:


> Sh it man, We already got 2 confirmed with sticky fingers


Yeah I know but I'm kinda a drama queen  

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Horseshoe said:


> View attachment 857738
> 
> 
> If that's a different guy, they could be brothers! Hard to say for sure though.


Good work detective!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

Tjfishinboy, is that first pic you?


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

buckguts1970 said:


> Yeah I know but I'm kinda a drama queen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What us lions fans supposed to do with season over already..lol


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Horseshoe said:


> View attachment 857738
> 
> 
> If that's a different guy, they could be brothers! Hard to say for sure though.


----------



## shooter (Feb 9, 2001)

Making popcorn right now going to be good


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Swampbuckster said:


> Stolen or just upset you were hunting “his” spot? Did you have your name and address on the game camera? I took a cell cam last year on a stand up the road from me, state land. It was late August and I assumed this camera was left from last year. Once I took it home and put the card in the computer I then realized it was very much active and likely was sending the pictures right to the owner. The guy had his address on the stand, I actually knew the guy once I checked the address of the House. I actually returned the camera in its original location.
> Unfortunately I feel game cameras on state come with the risk of someone taking them.


Why would you ever take a persons game camera period? People scout with them year round. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Swampbuckster said:


> As much as the owner is a criminal for leaving the stand remaining . Tree stands left after the end of the season (March 1st) on state land are illegally left there. Take your stuff down at the end or don’t expect it to be there the next.


Two illegal acts dont make it right. You are not law enforcement. And the camera is legal.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice trainwreck of a thread we got here. 

*grabs popcorn


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Badfishmi said:


> Two wrongs don’t make a right. It’s obvious you’re a thief with little integrity. It’s a simple concept if you didn’t buy it. It’s not yours. If you’re upset at the “litter” call the dnr. Integrity you should look it up.


The DNR, in probably 99% of the time, will not do anything about an illegal stand left past season. It is up to sports people to protect the outdoors and keep it clean. 
For those of you who say “If it’s not yours, don’t take it”, do you follow that same advice when you see trash in the woods or returnable cans and bottles in the parking lot? Or do do pick it up like a true outdoorsman?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Petronius said:


> The DNR, in probably 99% of the time, will not do anything about an illegal stand left past season. It is up to sports people to protect the outdoors and keep it clean.
> For those of you who say “If it’s not yours, don’t take it”, do you follow that same advice when you see trash in the woods or returnable cans and bottles in the parking lot? Or do do pick it up like a true outdoorsman?


We're talking about a trail cam, not trash.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Thomas F said:


> In the DNR rules and regulations guide does it say any property left on state land after the March deadline is fair game to take?


If you found a hundred dollar bill in the middle of a two-track on state land, would you leave it there thinking the owner will be coming back for it or put it in your pocket?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Badfishmi said:


> Great things about thieves is they’re the dumbest people on the planet. Such as this fine fellow admitting to the world he’s a thief. Makes it easy to know who’s a piece of **** when they announce it.


I believe I have read that a theft does not occur if the item is returned.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Petronius said:


> If you found a hundred dollar bill in the middle of a two-track on state land, would you leave it there thinking the owner will be coming back for it or put it in your pocket?


The steps people will go to to justify being a thief!!!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Petronius said:


> If you found a hundred dollar bill in the middle of a two-track on state land, would you leave it there thinking the owner will be coming back for it or put it in your pocket?


I catch your drift but... if it's not yours don't touch it. I would never leave anything on public for any length of time and expect it to be there when I get back. That's not because I am leery of LEO or the regulations around doing so but I have so little faith in fellow 'hunters' to not STEAL things that aren't theirs. 

Also apparently there's a bunch of communists on this forum: what's yours is mine, comrade.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

thill said:


> We're talking about a trail cam, not trash.


It is open to interpretation what is and isn’t trash. What some might think is trash or garbage may have value to another.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

bowhunter426 said:


> You have no authority to seize a tree stand that was left out past the deadline. That is law enforcement Job.
> 
> Finding a car at an expired parking meter doesn't make it yours.
> 
> I find abandoned tree stands all over state land. It sucks but it isn't yours or my responsibility to remove them


Is there a law that states an individual can not remove items left in the woods on state land?


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Well at least next time one of my cameras disappears I won’t be upset because I will know they were just worried about my well being lol. Anyone else want to openly admit to stealing others property? Speak up now or forever hold your peace lol


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Swampbuckster said:


> Stolen or just upset you were hunting “his” spot? Did you have your name and address on the game camera? I took a cell cam last year on a stand up the road from me, state land. It was late August and I assumed this camera was left from last year. Once I took it home and put the card in the computer I then realized it was very much active and likely was sending the pictures right to the owner. The guy had his address on the stand, I actually knew the guy once I checked the address of the House. I actually returned the camera in its original location.
> Unfortunately I feel game cameras on state come with the risk of someone taking them.


I’m sorry but you are as guilty as this guy is. It’s not yours so you have no business taking it.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Trail cams are a definite NO to take. Treestands are technically illegal after a certain date but I would never take one. 

I found out that in Ohio you have to have your trail cams labeled like a treestand. But you are legal to leave them out all year and I do.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

What did I just read! Some of you should not belong to this "Sportsmen Forum"


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Swampbuckster said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> I guess I'm digging myself into a hole here, so I guess I'll try to explain myself a little bit better, think what you want of me. I view all of this differently than some here. I hunt state land, I live very close to it. I respect peoples property. I have legally placed stands and legally posted them on state land and have taken them down after the season is over. I did once leave a stand over the season until the next year. I assumed if I came back and my stand was gone, I shouldn’t of left it over season to begin with and that was my fault. I guess I would expect a call from a CO first, if I legally left it there to begin with, but maybe I would not? The stands I've removed, all unmarked, twenty years ago. The stands and the tripod I had to replace hardware and cables to safely use them. I get none of this matters, the point still remains I took what wasn't mine.
> 
> Apparently this is a touchy subject to some, perhaps its the same people leaving all of their gear out all year, not sure.
> I have noticed stands that are left for years, most all illegally with no markings whatsoever. At what point does this persons property become no longer theirs? Who's property is it if it wasn't marked in the first place? I know of over a dozen stands that are dilapidated, unusable, and left to rot in the woods. I've hauled out ground blinds broken supports and raggedy fabric that is literal trash. The game camera I took and returned, the bag hanging in the tree clearly from the previous season did have me thinking what the hell happened to this guy? (Which I took as well and returned) There were no lights on the camera I noticed that showed it was on. When I opened the camera, the batteries had rust on them but the lcd screen was working, I really did think it was left out from last year, and I really did think something might have happened to the guy. But bashing can continue, think what you may, life goes on I guess.


Can appreciate your explanation. Now here’s the question. Will you take another camera or have you changed your mind about doing so in the future. Answering truthfully should tell what type of person you really are


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

How ‘bout them lions?


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Petronius said:


> If you found a hundred dollar bill in the middle of a two-track on state land, would you leave it there thinking the owner will be coming back for it or put it in your pocket?


Great comparison. Im guessing you’ve never had anything stolen. I’ve had 2 camera’s and a stand over the years. All were there legally.

I guess I deserved it because I hadn’t checked on them or hunted out of the stand for a couple 
of weeks.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> Two illegal acts dont make it right. You are not law enforcement. And the camera is legal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes it was legal. It was returned immediately after. It was obvious it was a cell cam as it had an antennae sticking out of the top. The thought ran through my mind it would continue to take photos of myself and so on prior to removing it from the tree. All this was obvious when I removed the camera. Legitimately thought based on the bag and the stand being there since last season that it was left. Even thought it would be crazy for someone to just leave a cell cam, exspensive as they are, on state land.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Swampbuckster said:


> Yes it was legal. It was returned immediately after. It was obvious it was a cell cam as it had an antennae sticking out of the top. The thought ran through my mind it would continue to take photos of myself and so on prior to removing it from the tree. All this was obvious when I removed the camera. Legitimately thought based on the bag and the stand being there since last season that it was left. Even thought it would be crazy for someone to just leave a cell cam, exspensive as they are, on state land.



I’m glad I don’t hang out with shady people like you. You’ve tried to justify your lack of integrity and thievery and to be honest it just keeps getting worse. I hope at some point you can find some morales but I doubt it. If you haven’t had kids please don’t. That’s all I got for this train wreck.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Petronius said:


> It is open to interpretation what is and isn’t trash. What some might think is trash or garbage may have value to another.


Ah, a glimpse into the mind of a thief.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> Can appreciate your explanation. Now here’s the question. Will you take another camera or have you changed your mind about doing so in the future. Answering truthfully should tell what type of person you really are


I’ve walked by hundreds of cameras before and after that.


Badfishmi said:


> I’m glad I don’t hang out with shady people like you. You’ve tried to justify your lack of integrity and thievery and to be honest it just keeps getting worse. I hope at some point you can find some morales but I doubt it. If you haven’t had kids please don’t. That’s all I got for this train wreck.


Take it as you want, I have two beautiful and well behaved kids. Thanks for inquiring


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

pescadero said:


> You have no authority to seize an empty beer can illegally left as litter in the woods. That is law enforcement Job.
> 
> You have no authority to seize spent shotgun hulls. That is law enforcement Job.
> 
> ...


It seems as you know some law, but also seems that you choose which to follow,whats up with that


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

BigWoods said:


> Tjfishinboy, is that first pic you?


No, that guy walked by at 7:10 opening day carrying his sticks just in that fashion, clanging all the way along 🤦🏻


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> Can appreciate your explanation. Now here’s the question. Will you take another camera or have you changed your mind about doing so in the future. Answering truthfully should tell what type of person you really are


I’ve walked past plenty of cameras over the years. They’ve remained intact and in place.
Paint me however anyone of you may want to, in the land of type and text things get skewed quickly off rails. If I told any of you the story in the bar over a beer it would come out in a complete different manner. Details included, details left out, I guess I need to take more time before I type.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Swampbuckster said:


> Stolen or just upset you were hunting “his” spot? Did you have your name and address on the game camera? I took a cell cam last year on a stand up the road from me, state land. It was late August and I assumed this camera was left from last year. Once I took it home and put the card in the computer I then realized it was very much active and likely was sending the pictures right to the owner. The guy had his address on the stand, I actually knew the guy once I checked the address of the House. I actually returned the camera in its original location.
> Unfortunately I feel game cameras on state come with the risk of someone taking them.


Wow , i cant believe some would take a camera at anytime, its not yours and nothing wrong or illegal about cams being out all year?


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Never knew so many saints existed on this site to cast judgement from their thrones built of perfect behavior. 

But, while we're at it, 22 seconds after the last pic and the cam shuts off, that guy is a thief. I think the guy posting as his friend on here believes he's telling the truth, but his friend is a liar.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

No reason for anyone to touch anyone else's things in the woods. I don't know why this is such a thing. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Never knew so many saints existed on this site to cast judgement from their thrones built of perfect behavior.
> 
> But, while we're at it, 22 seconds after the last pic and the cam shuts off, that guy is a thief. I think the guy posting as his friend on here believes he's telling the truth, but his friend is a liar.


Id trust the guy with my life and any of my possessions, hell hes got a key to my home and has for many years. Id lay down my own money to buy the kid a new camera if Chris was the guy that took it but I assure you hes not.


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

tjfishinboy said:


> No, that guy walked by at 7:10 opening day carrying his sticks just in that fashion, clanging all the way along 🤦🏻


Coming in or leaving with them? Seems he would've been set up prior by looking at the date in the pic.


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

BigWoods said:


> Coming in or leaving with them? Seems he would've been set up prior by looking at the date in the pic.


Coming in, must have been a different set I guess. There's a stand 40 yards from the camera location that had a guy in it opening day, we assumed the cam was his but that seems to not be the case


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Petronius said:


> I believe I have read that a theft does not occur if the item is returned.


Not in a union shop! I got a couple DAs off on that same bs. Last day as a steward and union member!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Swampbuckster said:


> I’ve walked by hundreds of cameras before and after that.
> 
> Take it as you want, I have two beautiful and well behaved kids. Thanks for inquiring


just delete save your future!


----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)

tjfishinboy said:


> Coming in, must have been a different set I guess. There's a stand 40 yards from the camera location that had a guy in it opening day, we assumed the cam was his but that seems to not be the case


Holy sh$t, you two clowns have got to stop typing!!!! Please, your not doing yourselves any favors. Ya got caught! Now just move on and register under a different name and please chalk it up as a lesson learned. The worse thing in the world is a lying thief who is somehow justifying his actions. If it wasn’t a cell cam this wouldn’t be a topic today because the 2 of you would have it mounted on a tree somewhere else with the rest of your stolen equipment.


----------



## dirk.diggler (Jan 1, 2012)

hi Swamp,
if you are telling the truth i salute you.
until someone proves me wrong, i will believe them.

i don't understand the logic, but we are human and different.
but, most ppl who get caught stealing (again not saying you), keep piling on the lies for eternity.

do we really need laws (i know we do), BUT, i try to live my life with logic, common sense and honesty, i don't need a law to tell me what is right.

i have made mistakes, but i try to learn from them.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Petronius said:


> I believe I have read that a theft does not occur if the item is returned.


We are going down a worm hole here but why not i guess. You can still be charged with theft if an Item is returned. It really comes down to intent and if it can be proven. Was it unknown theft like leaving something in a shopping cart without paying? Was it guilt after the fact that made you return the item? Was it realizing you are facing a stiff penalty and you are afraid of the consequences?

An officer, prosecutor or jury can look at all 3 differently. It is possible to be charged but not as likely. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Petronius said:


> Is there a law that states an individual can not remove items left in the woods on state land?


Yes its called larceny. Doesnt matter if it is on public land or left in the pew next to you at church. You cant take whats not yours. Your only legal option is to report an item. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 3X8 (Oct 4, 2019)

Back in the day we had a film trail cam stolen and we were 99.9% sure who took it, we almost sent him a Thank You card lol


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I wonder if the OP gave up on this thread?


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

tjfishinboy said:


> Id trust the guy with my life and any of my possessions, hell hes got a key to my home and has for many years. Id lay down my own money to buy the kid a new camera if Chris was the guy that took it but I assure you hes not.


Total wreckless speculation on my part, I get it, but there is just no other explanation. Another person wouldn't be able to sneak in there within 22 seconds and have the camera already off without your friend knowing he is there and being within eye sight of him taking it. The only other explanation would be that there was a mistake in the time keeping and there was more than a 22 second lag. I'm curious how the OP was able to tell when the camera was inactivated? I've never had this situation occur with my tactamcams so I'm not sure how I'd even find that info.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

wpmisport said:


> I wonder if the OP gave up on this thread?


Hes probably talked to the cops now that he has his presumed culprit and was told to not comment any further.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Ya he's probably starting a gas thread!

4.99 in Zeeland today! That's real stealing boys!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> Yes its called larceny. Doesnt matter if it is on public land or left in the pew next to you at church. You cant take whats not yours. Your only legal option is to report an item.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


This is getting interesting.
If the item is clearly not public property, does not have an owners name attached to it, and is not claimed by anyone else, can it be called theft if it is removed from public property? There would have to be a victim for this to be a crime.


----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Total wreckless speculation on my part, I get it, but there is just no other explanation. Another person wouldn't be able to sneak in there within 22 seconds and have the camera already off without your friend knowing he is there and being within eye sight of him taking it. The only other explanation would be that there was a mistake in the time keeping and there was more than a 22 second lag. I'm curious how the OP was able to tell when the camera was inactivated? I've never had this situation occur with my tactamcams so I'm not sure how I'd even find that info.


until proven otherwise please refer to the “OPS” as the “2 perps”!
Thank you.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

dirk.diggler said:


> hi Swamp,
> if you are telling the truth i salute you.
> until someone proves me wrong, i will believe them.
> 
> ...





Traditional uplander said:


> Holy sh$t, you two clowns have got to stop typing!!!! Please, your not doing yourselves any favors. Ya got caught! Now just move on and register under a different name and please chalk it up as a lesson learned. The worse thing in the world is a lying thief who is somehow justifying his actions. If it wasn’t a cell cam this wouldn’t be a topic today because the 2 of you would have it mounted on a tree somewhere else with the rest of your stolen equipment.


I don’t get why I would admit I took it down found it was current and put it back? Curiosity got the best of me I guess.


dirk.diggler said:


> hi Swamp,
> if you are telling the truth i salute you.
> until someone proves me wrong, i will believe them.
> 
> ...


I’m really not going to explain all of the trail cam situation again from the very beginning. It’s not going to help anything at this point. I didn’t see anything wrong with what I did and wasn’t putting out there I camera with intentions of keeping it. Curiosity really did get to me between the stand and the bag. 

As for the removed stands from years ago, yeah full admittance there too. I have no reason to lie about any of it. Plenty of unused forgotten stands left on public all over Michigan. It was hard to justify in my mind I was stealing them, same as if I went across the road today and removed the ladder stand that has been growing into the tree no less than 15 years.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Traditional uplander said:


> until proven otherwise please refer to the “OPS” as the “2 perps”!
> Thank you.


How would the guy that had his camera stolen, the OP, be the perp?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Petronius said:


> Is there a law that states an individual can not remove items left in the woods on state land?


Yes there is and the law actually protects scrap metal from being stolen as well. 

Does parking my truck on state land make it legal to take? Or better yet, my meijer bicycle I ride to check camera. Is it okay to take that of someone stumbles upon it. It's rusty and looks old.

A reasonable person does not assume that a vehicle left in a parking spot out of allowed hours is free for the taking because it is illegal. No Reasonable person would willing take personal property abandoned or not without involving law enforcement.


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

Petronius said:


> If you found a hundred dollar bill in the middle of a two-track on state land, would you leave it there thinking the owner will be coming back for it or put it in your pocket?


If it was padlocked to a tree I would leave it


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> Yes there is and the law actually protects scrap metal from being stolen as well.
> 
> Does parking my truck on state land make it legal to take? Or better yet, my meijer bicycle I ride to check camera. Is it okay to take that of someone stumbles upon it. It's rusty and looks old.
> 
> A reasonable person does not assume that a vehicle left in a parking spot out of allowed hours is free for the taking because it is illegal. No Reasonable person would willing take personal property abandoned or not without involving law enforcement.


All items listed have identification on them to identify the owner and responsible party. 

People leave stands out without that to spot claim and keep people out of areas. A lot of times I’ve found they don’t even hunt them but use them as a buffer to deter. Ive had multiple run ins with gents who are pissed off that I’m hunting “their area” because they have a stand over yonder. Same guys wouldn’t claim the stand if a CO showed up. In my book those people are thieves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

Not siding with anyone here but with the cost of fuel and a cheap ladder stand I bet lots of stands are left in the woods. Some people would rather not drive 2 or 3 hours to remove a $79 ladder stand. Gas alone in my 3/4 ton 4X4 would run at least $150. Factor in that some people are lazy and don't want to take the time and effort to remove them after season. I know its against the law to do this, but that's why they probably don't have their identification on them. My guess is, some state land guy's roll the dice and leave them until next year. I'm lucky enough to hunt private property. I have at least 2 of my ladder stands that have been out year round for over 6 years and I have only change ratchet straps.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Traditional uplander said:


> Holy sh$t, you two clowns have got to stop typing!!!! Please, your not doing yourselves any favors. Ya got caught! Now just move on and register under a different name and please chalk it up as a lesson learned. The worse thing in the world is a lying thief who is somehow justifying his actions. If it wasn’t a cell cam this wouldn’t be a topic today because the 2 of you would have it mounted on a tree somewhere else with the rest of your stolen equipment.


do you know tj? have you ever met tj? i bet not. i can tell you that he is not the person in those pictures. ive known his parents for a lot of years and would find it hard to believe that he would do anything like that. he was raised better than that. your the one who looks like the clown quoteing him calling him a thief when you have absolutely no idea who he is or what he looks like.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

I quit reading post when someone compared trash to tree stands. And finding hypothetical hundred dollar bills floating around to cell cams. Come on man, this isn’t that hard. If you don’t know taking things out of or off of trees that don’t belong to you is wrong, well…someone failed you.


----------



## Slick Trick40 (Nov 25, 2012)

He’s an honest thief. Wish someone would return my 2 cameras taken off state land. Or my buddies sd card that was taken. It was stolen in august. Happy to know someone thought it was weird for one to be out that time of year and they just aren’t a scumbag. Lol


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

miruss said:


> Tell you how we find out tell me were your hunting I'll come put up a stand and leave it past the time to be removed you take it ! I'll call the police for theft of a tree stand I may get a ticket for leaving the stand up but you will be charged with theft !


If not already part of statue, DNR & MI legislature need to declare any stands/hunting equipment left on public lands is considered abandoned 72 hours after season ends. Betcha we'll have more equipment hunters than shed hunters come January. Much more financially rewarding than collecting $0.10 cans.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

dinoday said:


> I've hunted that area for 25+ years. I even recognize where you are from that picture.
> I hate to say this, but leaving anything out there you are concerned about probably isn't the best idea.
> I've had some piece of equipment stolen so many times out there I can't remember them all.
> Climbing sticks, treestands, cameras, trees steps, ratchet straps..you name it.
> ...


I live just a few miles away also and I’m very familiar with the area. I also recognize that very ridge. I would give others the same advice you did. Nothing is safe to leave out there. Beautiful country and I also say to myself, “this would be a great place to hunt, if it wasn’t public”.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

LGB said:


> Yep I have. Never said I didn't. Still do and always will if I see it. What I don't do is remove old treestands or blinds that were out there by someone else. That's not my job to police other hunters property. 12 months a year people use pop up blinds from hunting deer, turkeys and coyotes to photographing wildlife. If the DNR has an issue with it, they can deal with that issue. If someone feels the need to call the DNR on this issue, fine. That's my stand on the problem.



Trash is trash.

You remove someone else property from the woods. It's not your job to police other hunters property like candy wrappers and beer cans. Heck, they might be coming back for that deposit.

... especially considering that $0.10 is worth more than any trash stand/blind I've ever hauled out.

They weren't in use - they were literally unusable.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

pescadero said:


> Left it, because a penny isn't worth the energy expended picking it up?


Heads side up, that's good luck, I took it.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

When on public land, I won't take any ground blinds that are in mossy oak camo, I'm a realtree guy.

When it comes to treestands, anything less than summits or lone wolves are not worth the carry.

In the parking lot, I only hotwire the later model Rams. I do prefer the black or charcoal grey models. No 2WDs either. 

I guess what I am getting at is that I am picky...

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

BlackRhino said:


> When on public land, I won't take any ground blinds that are in mossy oak camo, I'm a realtree guy.
> 
> When it comes to treestands, anything less than summits or lone wolves are not worth the carry.
> 
> ...


Ram, ya mean for scrap right?


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

I take down public stands left over after July, April is a little too soon considering the season goes until January 1 and the snow probably hasn't melted until May. People ought to have a reasonable amount of time to retrieve their stands, but I don't abide by the argument that you should never touch anyone's stuff on public land. If it's there past when the law says it needs to be gone, and you've had ample opportunity to get it out, people ought to be able to remove it same as trash. There are just too many stands left up on state land posing a hazard to children and ruining the natural environment, and the DNR doesn't enforce their own rules.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> …There are just too many stands left up on state land posing a hazard to children and ruining the natural environment, and the DNR doesn't enforce their own rules.


Thank you for battling the epidemic that is terrorizing our childrens health - treestands leftover on public lands. There’s not a lot of publicity about the topic and rarely is it addressed. Maybe some sort of medal or parade is in order.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

WillHunt4Food said:


> Thank you for battling the epidemic that is terrorizing our childrens health - treestands leftover on public lands. There’s not a lot of publicity about the topic and rarely is it addressed. Maybe some sort of medal or parade is in order.


Lmfao….do us all a favor and take your sh1t home when your hunting season is over.


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

"You're breaking the rules😭👶 so now I'm gonna steal your stand"

I'm struggling to understand this logic, can anyone help?


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

hypox said:


> Lmfao….do us all a favor and take your sh1t home when your hunting season is over.


Are you a cop? What gives you the right to steal someone else's property? Did you donate the stand or keep it for yourself? You're just a thief who knows he won't be prosecuted, just admit it.


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

Swampbuckster said:


> Greetings! I've fled the country and now am currently residing in Mexico. I only get good service at the bar between margarita runs so I'll keep this short as possible. I've been on the run since I've incriminated myself on a social media platform for admittance of taking old treestands and for checking SD cards for recent activity on them. The law has not found me yet but I want to say thank you to all for making me realize the person I truly am deep down inside. I have learned a ton from this thread and am proud to take the bulk of b u l l s h I t coming from everyone's phones and keyboards over poorly described situations that I laid out to all.
> In response to all of your helpful comments and attempts to correct my sinning self, I've compiled a list, or shall I say commandments of what I have learned in the last 48 hours.
> 
> 1. I am a piece of ****
> ...


Yeah I'd say that's accurate. It's like pulling someone over for speeding. You're not a cop, it's not your job, and you have no right to do it.


----------



## Markosmania (Mar 13, 2015)

pescadero said:


> You don't pick up any trash on public land when you use it?
> 
> I carry at least a plastic shopping bag of beer cans, spent shotgun hulls, busted folding chairs, bait bags, old hand warmers, etc., etc. out of the woods everytime I go small game hunting.


I pick up the same litter and stash it in my game bag, When I'm on the lake and I see floating debris I go and pick it up. I believe that all of us that use the" public domain" should pick up after others who leave litter that they drop. Some people just don't give a damn about what they leave in the woods or on the water.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

amon said:


> Are you a cop? What gives you the right to steal someone else's property? Did you donate the stand or keep it for yourself? You're just a thief who knows he won't be prosecuted, just admit it.


I am not a cop and I've never taken a treestand or blind on public land. I only mushroom hunt public land. I would never deer hunt public land with all you hoopleheads out there. But, I applaud anyone going out in the summer and cleaning up our natural resource. It's disgusting to see so much trash and dilapidation in what should be a natural setting. The amount of things left in the woods is disgusting. I can just imagine what your house looks like.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

amon said:


> "You're breaking the rules😭👶 so now I'm gonna steal your stand"
> 
> I'm struggling to understand this logic, can anyone help?


Stealing would imply I'm taking it.

I'm just throwing it in the dumpster in the parking lot.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

triplelunger said:


> You's all are easily triggered.


----------



## Slick Trick40 (Nov 25, 2012)

The public land I hunt in southern mi has really gotten bad the last 2-3 years. I think it’s the combination of the pandemic and the popularity of public land on some YouTube channels. I’ve killed a few nice bucks there in the past and it has gotten much harder. More guys are getting into every nook and cranny


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Slick Trick40 said:


> The public land I hunt in southern mi has really gotten bad the last 2-3 years. I think it’s the combination of the pandemic and the popularity of public land on some YouTube channels. I’ve killed a few nice bucks there in the past and it has gotten much harder. More guys are getting into every nook and cranny


I've had the same issue.
The last few years I've had everybody and their brother in the farthest back areas so I moved to what seemed to me way to close to parking and trails and started seeing more deer.
They just moved to where most guys aren't lol


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

I’m amused at the number of people in this thread that don’t seem to have the ability to determine what is and what isn’t trash.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow nine pages , I wish I had time to read all of the posts, maybe we should keep one thing in mind, the State of Michigan has well established salvage laws, while I don't salvage I do not keep current with the changes in the salvage laws, but it pretty much goes ,if it's a titled vehicle or boat found abandoned on public land for longer than a specific amount of time , a salvaging party may take it, but must make the attempt to contact the owner and give them the opportunity to claim their property, if the abandoned property has no contact information it's free game, like your garbage on the boulevard on trash day,or your furniture on the front lawn if your evicted, unmarked ground blinds or tree stands likely fall under the same time frame as portable ice shacks ,overnight = bye bye.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Slick Trick40 said:


> The public land I hunt in southern mi has really gotten bad the last 2-3 years. I think it’s the combination of the pandemic and the popularity of public land on some YouTube channels. I’ve killed a few nice bucks there in the past and it has gotten much harder. More guys are getting into every nook and cranny


Crossbows entered the game. It's been a bow season ruining move.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

amon said:


> "You're breaking the rules😭👶 so now I'm gonna steal your stand"
> 
> I'm struggling to understand this logic, can anyone help?


Nope, not with a rational explanation. I see stands in trees just driving down the hwy or county roads hanging in trees in springtime. I actually like seeing them. They may be illegally there but that's not my business. Let the lawman take care of it. Those that are wanna be lawmen, there's a lot of job openings in LE. Sign up and do the job your paid to do, not just volunteering (stealing) to remove others equipment. I keep hearing how the COs don't do their jobs. Stop bitching and sign up and do it yourselves. The department is hiring every year.


----------



## 137985rd (4 mo ago)

When the season is over take your junk tree stands home with you and you won't have to worry about having them "stolen". Stands that are left past what the DNR considers a reasonable time frame should be removed as they do and will become safety hazards as age(aging straps,rusting metal ect.) sets in. People will hunt out of this old garbage stands if left there and yes people do get hurt in them as they do eventually fall to pieces. These stands obviously mean little to the owner if they elect to leave them fully knowing someone will eventually remove them for them for free. Trail cams whole other story. Hunters scout with cams year round and no reason at all to tamper or take position them for your selves.


----------



## Hausser (Dec 20, 2019)

Horseshoe said:


> View attachment 857738
> 
> 
> If that's a different guy, they could be brothers! Hard to say for sure though.


I once had a hat like the guy on the left has, until, wait a second..


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Crossbows entered the game. It's been a bow season ruining move.


Come on shroomy just join the horizontal nation!


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

cdacker said:


> I’m amused at the number of people in this thread that don’t seem to have the ability to determine what is and what isn’t trash.


It’s pretty easy to determine what is trash. Trash are the people littering our public woods with tree stands because they are too lazy to remove them. This behavior is likely learned growing up in the trailer park.


----------



## stillsteamin (May 15, 2020)

This thread is great. "Stealing" and "theft" would imply I want to keep your shtty 10ft ladder stand or collapsed walmart pop up. Wish more people would write their name and address on the side so I could come toss it in their front yard. 

Cams are tougher, I've found some clearly abandoned, straps grown into the trees, those get taken down and thrown away. Don't hunt with cams anyway, no use for em. Personal preference. But otherwise ill give it a nice "michigan hello" and keep on walking.

for the dudes on here all like "let the LEO's handle it" - is that the approach you take for personal protection as well? Maybe removing abandoned property from public land is a gray area but based on my past interactions with CO's (all positive) I'll go out on a limb and say that a reasonable person acting with honest intent to maintain the wildness and purity of our public lands is not going to run afoul of the law by picking up some other "sportsman's" slack.


----------



## Bucksnbows (Dec 22, 2021)

Did he ever get anywhere with the cell cam? 
I mean we know a guy who knows the guy who was a foot from the camera 22 seconds before it was turned off. 
With all the wanna be cops in this thread it should be a slam dunk case.


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

I've been in the middle of nowhere Montana for the last 2 weeks chasin whitetails, so I'm late to the thread.

I've known TJFishinboy since the day he was born. I wish I had half the integrity he does. He's one of the good guys on this planet and it is an honor to call him my friend.

I also know the guy in the pic. He had a stand-up freezer that was 1 year old that he was looking to sell when my chest freezer took a sh.t.
He gave me his freezer and refused to take a dollar for it.

I would trust both of these fellas with my life savings and not think twice about it.

Some of you guys are way off base.

The OP did a one post hit and run. As far as I know, there is no proof that any camera was even stolen. 
Perhaps he's pissed that other people are hunting "his" spot so he decided to do a public shaming to run them out of there and troll all of you guys at the same time.

Burn Them!!! LOL


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Swampbuckster said:


> Yes it was legal. It was returned immediately after. It was obvious it was a cell cam as it had an antennae sticking out of the top. The thought ran through my mind it would continue to take photos of myself and so on prior to removing it from the tree. All this was obvious when I removed the camera. Legitimately thought based on the bag and the stand being there since last season that it was left. Even thought it would be crazy for someone to just leave a cell cam, exspensive as they are, on state land.


The question I have, if it wasnt a cell cam and you took it home and discovered the dates on the time stamp were current would you still have returned it?


----------

